# Bank of Ireland rights issue



## Slim (26 Apr 2010)

I hold BoI shares in a custody account with NIB. I have never had correspondence from the bank or its registrar. Will I be offered shares in the new rights issue? If not, how can I exercise that right? 

Slim


----------



## jpd (26 Apr 2010)

You should be offered the chance to partake in the rights issue.


----------



## Slim (26 Apr 2010)

jpd said:


> You should be offered the chance to partake in the rights issue.


 Thanks. Would that be direct from BOI or via NIB?

Slim


----------



## jpd (26 Apr 2010)

via NIB I would imagine.


----------



## putsch (7 May 2010)

*Elderly parent with BoI shares*

Hi 

My very elderly and not very savvy parent has about 5K shares in BoI - anyone got any advice on what issues I should take into account in advising whether he should take up the rights?


----------



## Slim (19 May 2010)

jpd said:


> via NIB I would imagine.


 
I have had no communication from BoI or NIB yet. Should I ring the helpline or contact NIB Custidy Account section? slim


----------



## Brendan Burgess (19 May 2010)

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=138039


----------

